# 2007 CK30 Intermittent Starting Problems



## ctc6698 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello,..first post.
I have a 07 CK30 that now has a 50/50 chance of starting each time I get on it.
Sometimes it starts right away, other times the engine will just turn over and over but never fire as if there is no fuel.
I have read many of your posts on IP failures but wanted to run these issues by you for more input.
1. for some time now, when I turned the ignition key on, the oil/temp lights on the dash would flash rapidly and a relay(which I think I've narrowed down to the 70a relay on the firewall) would click in sequence to the flashing. The flashing/clicking would eventually slow down, glow plug light come on, then off, then she would fire up.
2. Now, sometimes you get the flashing/clicking, sometimes you dont. Normally, if not, then she won't start either.
3. As I said up top, she may start up and run all day only to not start up the next or same day. It may leave you stranded in the afternoon only to start right up the next morning. REALLY FRUSTRATING.

I replaced the ignition switch(cure all per Kioti dealer) but nothing changed.
My question is: does this fit the bill as broken gears in the IP rack or a relay problem.
Can anyone tell me what the function of 3 relays on the firewall are, especially the 70amp one (glow plugs?)

Thanks...HC in NC


----------

